# 2014 Ram 2500 front end sag



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey guys just want to post this as info for anyone else looking to put a plow on their Ram. I Have a 2014 Ram 2500 with the Cummins in it. I just put a brand new 8.5' Meyer Super V2 plow on the truck. The plow weighs 950 lbs. The spec for the center of the clevis on the mount to the ground is 11.25 inches. Unloaded without the plow on it sits at 8.25 inches. So, the cutting edge doesn't sit square on the ground but rather rides on the rear of the cutting edge because it's so low. Looks like I might be able to gain another inch on the mount before hitting the inner cooler, bringing me up to 9.25. So, I ordered a set of TufTruck HD coil springs that act as both a 2.5 leveling kit and a heavier spring. The factory springs on the front are rated at 3280 lbs each. The new springs are rated at 5000 lbs each. So, with that extra 2.5 inches I should be right at spec for the clevis height which will square up the cutting edge with the he ground. Also when you do the leveling don't forget to either get longer shocks or get a set of shock extensions and use the factory shocks. I just got the new shocks. Just wanted to give a heads up to guys so they can include this in their budget when putting a HD plow on their truck.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I put a 2" leveling kit on mine with factory springs . I have a fisher 9.6 xv2 on it . The front only drops 1 " when I lift the plow. The meyers plows hang low on the trucks. All u need is a leveling kit to make it work heavier springs only make the ride harder than it needs to be


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Well we will have to see. I already ordered the new coil springs. Your sig says you have ford super dutys. The ram trucks are notorious for saggy front ends especially with the Cummins on them. When I lifted my plow the front sagged 3 inches. I went off of searches on this forum and what guys said about the TufTruck springs on the Rams. They all said that even with the plow off it greatly improved the ride and handling of the truck. Hopefully I will have the same experience.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Huh, strange indeed.

I have a '14 2500 HD and it only dropped maybe 2" when I raised my plow.....a Blizzard 8611LP.

I added air bags just to help oot a bit. Not really necessary, but it rides much better.

Yes, it's a Cummings, plus a crew cab. No adjustments needed at all to get my mount at the right height.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Not sure why you're having this problem. I've got a '13 Ram with a thousand pound plow on mine. Front end drops an inch, and my plow sits level. Cummins as well.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Ok so I had the plow installed at the dealer yesterday. Today I went to move the frame up a notch to get another inch. Found that the bolts were only hand tight. Checked all the bolts on the mount and they were all this way. So I torqued everything to factory spec. Plow sits a lot more square now and I'm at 9 inches of clearance. Still need two more. But the front only sags one inch now. When I was measuring before I was almost getting three. That's because everything was freaking loose! I can't believe this. I already ordered the new coil springs to give me the 2 inch level. If the ride is too stiff I'll switch back to factory springs and just do a normal level kit with the coil spacers. What a bunch of crap. Headlights don't work right, the trip edge springs weren't tensioned, and none of the moldboard hardware was torqued either. I'm pissed. Paid $8,200 for the thing with install, tax, and deflectors. They are an authorized dealer and do warranty work. You would think they would do it right.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ktfbgb;2113415 said:


> Ok so I had the plow installed at the dealer yesterday. Today I went to move the frame up a notch to get another inch. Found that the bolts were only hand tight. Checked all the bolts on the mount and they were all this way. So I torqued everything to factory spec. Plow sits a lot more square now and I'm at 9 inches of clearance. Still need two more. But the front only sags one inch now. When I was measuring before I was almost getting three. That's because everything was freaking loose! I can't believe this. I already ordered the new coil springs to give me the 2 inch level. If the ride is too stiff I'll switch back to factory springs and just do a normal level kit with the coil spacers. What a bunch of crap. Headlights don't work right, the trip edge springs weren't tensioned, and none of the moldboard hardware was torqued either. I'm pissed. Paid $8,200 for the thing with install, tax, and deflectors. They are an authorized dealer and do warranty work. You would think they would do it right.


Make a list of all the items you found that were hosed up before you blaze into the dealer with the goal of getting some type of refund on the install. They completely hosed up from what you're saying, hand tight mount fasteners, plow not "setup" and trips springs not tensioned. Both you and they are very lucky the plow didn't fall off the truck.

Sorry to he about your misfortune. A way to avoid this in the future is to install yourself or be more diligent when going over the install/setup at the dealer and going through it when you get home.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

What Buff said. That was a completely botched install. I'd go back and raise holy hell. They could have gotten you or somebody else injured/killed, or done a lot of damage to your truck or something else.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Good idea on the list. Might forget something when I go in there and start raising hell.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I have a 2015 ram 3500 with a 9.6 fisher xv2 on it . I also have the fords the ram is new


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

Another reason I dont let dealers touch my truck.. At least if I screw something up I know its my own fault... Anyway The cummins front ends are heavy with the cummins alone coming in at about 1,200lbs it puts.. One thing that I hate about the newer trucks.. Front ends are low to provide better aerodynamics and for crash protection... I run an older cummins with the front end much higher.. Also has a 2.5in leveling kit which is actually a little bit too high for my dxt but as far as drop when the plow is on isnt very much! 

Mine was ordered with the snow plow prep option so it has a little beefier front end.. Does yours have the package?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Unfortunately it didn't have the plow prep package. I didn't order the truck. When I bought it I was pissed at my old truck as it was a half ton that I was using as a heavy duty for my construction business. The breaks started grinding after I put brand new pads and rotors six months prior. I pull my tool trailer 5 days a week. So I went right to the dealer and bought what they had on the lot. Next truck will have the plow prep to make it easier.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mine came from California, no plow prep.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2113999 said:


> Mine came from California, no plow prep.


You wanted the "rainbow edition" to haul your unicorn around didn't you.....:waving:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ktfbgb;2113992 said:


> Unfortunately it didn't have the plow prep package. I didn't order the truck. When I bought it I was pissed at my old truck as it was a half ton that I was using as a heavy duty for my construction business. The breaks started grinding after I put brand new pads and rotors six months prior. I pull my tool trailer 5 days a week. So I went right to the dealer and bought what they had on the lot. Next truck will have the plow prep to make it easier.


What did the plow dealer have to say for themselves?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I wasn't aware Russo Power Equipment had locations outside of Illinois


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Buff they apologized profusely. As soon as I told them what happened they had a guy pull a skid steer out of one of the bay's and pulled my truck in and started working on it right then and there. Since they seemed genuine about their apology and worked in it right away I didn't push it any further as they are the only place in town really to go to. I didn't want to burn any bridges in case I need their help in the future. The torqued the rest of what I didn't get to and fixed the lighting. Turns out they put a HID module on instead of a halogen module.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ktfbgb;2114160 said:


> Buff they apologized profusely. As soon as I told them what happened they had a guy pull a skid steer out of one of the bay's and pulled my truck in and started working on it right then and there. Since they seemed genuine about their apology and worked in it right away I didn't push it any further as they are the only place in town really to go to. I didn't want to burn any bridges in case I need their help in the future. The torqued the rest of what I didn't get to and fixed the lighting. Turns out they put a HID module on instead of a halogen module.


You really don't get anywhere going in hot, I've found this oot a couple times. Sounds like you played it the way it should have been and they reacted they way they should have.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2114188 said:


> You really don't get anywhere going in hot, I've found this oot a couple times. Sounds like you played it the way it should have been and they reacted they way they should have.Thumbs Up


Tell ReToad that.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2114214 said:


> Tell ReToad that.


Toad only listens to these guys.....


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

Those tuf truck springs suck. I bought them after the those guy's said it will only give me a 2'' lift witch i thought would be perfect but ended up with 3.5. My truck sat like I had a full load of salt in the back and it road like crap. Those guy's at tuftruck would not even pay for shipping them back when their springs they sold me ,where not as advertised . They didn't even offer to send a new pair if they were not made right. So I lost the money to have them put in my 2014 w/6.4 ,to take them out and to ship them back . I would send them back and get a leveling kit before you wast your money.
So for now my ram still sits low in the front. I want to do a leveling kit but don't know what brand will hold up the best for plowing.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

slplow;2115793 said:


> Those tuf truck springs suck. I bought them after the those guy's said it will only give me a 2'' lift witch i thought would be perfect but ended up with 3.5. My truck sat like I had a full load of salt in the back and it road like crap. Those guy's at tuftruck would not even pay for shipping them back when their springs they sold me ,where not as advertised . They didn't even offer to send a new pair if they were not made right. So I lost the money to have them put in my 2014 w/6.4 ,to take them out and to ship them back . I would send them back and get a leveling kit before you wast your money.
> So for now my ram still sits low in the front. I want to do a leveling kit but don't know what brand will hold up the best for plowing.


Thanks for the heads up. I hope that your experience was not the norm. I have read that a lot of guys are really happy with them. If I have the same experience that you did then I'll just go back to the factory springs and do the leveling kit.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Just had a thought, in the past, Ford was known to put the wrong springs in trucks, are you sure you have the correct OEM springs?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Some say they stuck the wrong diesel in it too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2115997 said:


> Some say they stuck the wrong diesel in it too.


Off road????


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Bunker?
....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

6.0 turbo diesel


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Why ruin a great thing?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark, actually I never even thought to check if the springs were the right ones.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ktfbgb;2116048 said:


> Mark, actually I never even thought to check if the springs were the right ones.


Sorry, wish I had earlier. Ford had a bunch of that when they switched to coil springs. Apparently the union monkeys couldn't read or didn't care when they were assembling the trucks.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

Mark Oomkes;2116056 said:


> Sorry, wish I had earlier. Ford had a bunch of that when they switched to coil springs. Apparently the union monkeys couldn't read or didn't care when they were assembling the trucks.


Oh monkey hand me those springs, (monkey) here I think these 150 spring will work now lets get a beer


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

slplow;2116097 said:


> Oh monkey hand me those springs, (monkey) here I think these 150 spring will work now lets get a beer


Sounds about right


----------



## awhip (Feb 6, 2015)

I've got a 14 2500, put a zone 2' kit on and it sits nice. My issue is when i drive on my dirt road it sounds like the radius arms are going to come through the floor boards. I've heard of other people complaining of this but never heard a solution. Any of you guys know about this? It's like they put the wrong size bushing in the control arms. Someone said cab mounts so i tightened all cab and bed mounts. No luck. I've put a wrench on every nut and bolt i could find underneath the truck, nothings loose. 
Back to leveling kit, the cheapo shocks that you can get with the kits suck. I'm going to put quality coils in (carli or thuren) and some better shocks, fox or bilstien. If i was going to do it again i wound skip the $200 coil spacer and go right to the $350 replacement coils, not the knockoff ones.

https://www.thurenfabrication.com/p...ls/thuren-soft-ride-2-5-radius-arm-coils.html


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

slplow;2115793 said:


> Those tuf truck springs suck. I bought them after the those guy's said it will only give me a 2'' lift witch i thought would be perfect but ended up with 3.5. My truck sat like I had a full load of salt in the back and it road like crap. Those guy's at tuftruck would not even pay for shipping them back when their springs they sold me ,where not as advertised . They didn't even offer to send a new pair if they were not made right. So I lost the money to have them put in my 2014 w/6.4 ,to take them out and to ship them back . I would send them back and get a leveling kit before you wast your money.
> So for now my ram still sits low in the front. I want to do a leveling kit but don't know what brand will hold up the best for plowing.


 I put these in an 09, and they lifted me almost 3.5 inches too, i opted for the variable rate spring, but my experience with them over a year later is that they ride way better than the stock springs, and they have the backbone to pack the plow too. My stock springs were way too soft to pack an 810 around, so a leveling kit itself wasnt even an option, if you are going to be using a leveling kit then you need some timbrens or something to pack the load
I would be buying them again if i had to do it over again


----------

